# Labell Maple cutting boards or Catskill?



## victorero (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello, just wondering if there were opinion/experiences regarding the "Canadian Maple Butcher Block" made by Labell. I'm trying to decide whether to buy a Catskill Chopping block (21x17x2) by Catskill Craftsmen (wood is not specified) of a Canadian Maple Butcher Block (18x16x2) by Labell. Both are end grain and would be to use with my Japanese blades mostly.

Thx,

Carlos


----------



## victorero (Jan 5, 2017)

Bump!

Give me some love folks! Before turning a blind eye in disdain of my choices let me give some context. I I'm most likely going to use this board for the next 3 years and then have to get rid of it since I will probably be moving back to Cuba so I don't want to drop too much coin on an item that I won't get the value out of but still want something reasonably nice. I am willing to use some sandpaper if the only issue is a not so smooth finish for example.

Thanks!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I've had a catskill for 3 years no problems


----------



## victorero (Jan 5, 2017)

Thx, any clues regarding the wood perhaps? Although if it's been good for 3 years I guess that qualifies it for my needs.


----------

